# Home/studio/bedroom tube head - Egnater Tweaker / VHT Special 6 Ultra / Dr. Z Maz 8?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

So I just bought a 1x12 cab, and while I'm waiting for it to arrive, I'm looking around at a new head to buy.

This would only be for home use - I don't really gig, and when I play anywhere outside the house, it's on someone else's equipment anyway.

I just want something that sounds great and is fun to play. 

I currently play through a Vox AC4TV, so I'll run that through the 1x12 and I'm sure it will sound great. I like the tone of it, but I also want to experiment with some different tones. I put a bunch of pedals in front of the Vox, and that's cool, but I'm just looking for something new. 

I play classic and modern rock, blues, and some jazz. No metal or really high-gain stuff. I play a few guitars, from double-humbuckers, to a 3-single coil strat, to a P90 hollowbody jazz guitar. So I'm all about different tones for different reasons, and a wide range of options.

What my current setup really can't do is that nice clean Fender tone, so i'd like the new head to be able to pull that off. I`ve watched tons of Youtube samples, and it`s hard to tell because so many of them have crappy sound quality. The one amp that I have just LOVED the sound of are the Dr. Z`s.

I'm looking at:
Egnater Tweaker 15W - too loud? It has a master volume, so could I get all the tones at low volume by keeping that down?
VHT Special 6 Ultra - too cheap? It has the attenuator, so should be a good low-volume amp, but is it any good? It's so darn inexpensive...
Dr. Z Maz 8 - I love the sound of these amps, but can they have good tone at low volumes? Do any of them have attenuators or master volumes?
H&K Tubemeister 5 - I like the line out feature, but without an attenuator, even 5 amps might be too loud....

What do you folks recommend? The criteria are:
1. Good fender-ish "American" clean
2. Strong tones at low volumes
3. Ability to drive/crunch at low volume for blues/rock
4. Line/headphone out would be a bonus

Other amps I should consider? Are the lunchboxes like Vox Lil Night Train or Traynor Dark Horse good options for what I'm describing above?

--- D


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure if you have checked this out or not but the Suhr Corso has been giving be a bad case of G.A.S


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't know if it hits all of your criteria..the low volume thing specifically...but otherwise, those Tweaker 15's have a huger favourable user rating/experience around the 'net. I'd love to try one out. My buddy runs a Rebel 30 in our band, it always delivers stellar tones.

I saw a VHT6 locally the other day, definitely curious though moreso personally about the 12/20 so I didn't plug it in. Again, lots of happy users out there.

Generalizing, lots of DrZ amps play way better with single coils than with humbuckers, I don't know whether that's the case with the 8.

I don't know what it is, but I can never really get into the H&K stuff.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

soldierscry said:


> Not sure if you have checked this out or not but the Suhr Corso has been giving be a bad case of G.A.S


That is gorgeous. That just might be the ticket, and it can double as my 40th birthday present to myself. 

Ignorant question: Would I harm that amp by plugging it into a 16-ohm cabinet (the output from the amp is 8ohm minimum)?

--- D


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I love most of the Z's I've heard, and the Maz series are fabulous amps. My absolute fav is the Carmen Ghia, but if you like the sound of Dr Z amps and want something with an attenuator for low-volume playing, you could check out the Mini-Z head! It's 5watts, but definitely plenty loud for a home studio.

I think the Mini-Z vs the Maz comes down to how much tweak ability you need.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

for home use? no dummer or jamming? dont really need more than a couple watts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> for home use? no dummer or jamming? dont really need more than a couple watts.


Absolutely: I have a Kustom 5W with a 1x12 cab and even at half volume it's too loud and I have to roll back the volume knob on my guitar.

However, if you want to annoy your family and blow out your ear drums, go for something with higher wattage.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The H&K Tubemeister 18 h
View attachment 5775
as built in attenuator, I love it. Switchable, DI out, phones. Give it a try.
I also took it to jam last week, 112 cab, really rocked. 



Oh, and it glows blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you think those 15 or 18 watt amps sound good when the volume is turned down low enough to play at home? Does a low master volume or attenuator kill the tone?

There are some nice amps in that range, but realistically, I'm almost never going to open them up, volume-wise.

--- D

- - - Updated - - -



soldierscry said:


> Not sure if you have checked this out or not but the Suhr Corso has been giving be a bad case of G.A.S


I'm seriously looking into this one. Not much info out there except for one video demo and the sound clips on the Suhr website. Anyone here ever played one or heard one in the flesh?

It seems to tick off the boxes for me, and besides, it might be the only amp I would buy on looks alone. Even my wife thinks it looks nice, and she could care less about guitar gear.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Duster said:


> Ignorant question: Would I harm that amp by plugging it into a 16-ohm cabinet (the output from the amp is 8ohm minimum)?


It's not an ignorant question - lots of people have the same question...

Obviously it's ideal to use a matched setup but if you must use a non matched hookup, then you can use the cabinet with higher impedance with the amp using a lower setting (e.g. 8 Ohm amp into 16 Ohm cabinet). This type of hookup will also influence the overall instrument timbre due to the fact that the output transformers will have to deal with different load (this is true for tube power amp section, not the solid state one).
A hookup that creates a problem is where you have a lower impedance cabinet connected to a higher impedance amp (e.g. 4 Ohm cabinet into 8 Ohm amp). This type of hookup will stress output transformers and may cause damage.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Duster said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHeck with Cosmo Music they have some on order.  and had some in the shop at one point.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

blam said:


> for home use? no dummer or jamming? dont really need more than a couple watts.


Yup! And I use my 100W halfstack for home practice (both above and below talking volume) because it still sounds good turned down.

if you can get a dr z to sound good at low levels, go that route.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> It's not an ignorant question - lots of people have the same question...
> 
> Obviously it's ideal to use a matched setup but if you must use a non matched hookup, then you can use the cabinet with higher impedance with the amp using a lower setting (e.g. 8 Ohm amp into 16 Ohm cabinet). This type of hookup will also influence the overall instrument timbre due to the fact that the output transformers will have to deal with different load (this is true for tube power amp section, not the solid state one).
> A hookup that creates a problem is where you have a lower impedance cabinet connected to a higher impedance amp (e.g. 4 Ohm cabinet into 8 Ohm amp). This type of hookup will stress output transformers and may cause damage.


Although there's tons of info out there on the internet, it's not all consistent, and seems to sometimes vary amp by amp. Some say that all tube amps must be matched. Some tube amps have an output transformer that can handle a mismatch. Some people say a mismatch leads to instant death of all that is good in the world.

It's hard to tell. I checked the Suhr forum site, and they seem to be saying this amp can handle a single 16ohm cabinet... I'm looking for confirmation of that over there now.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Duster said:


> Do you think those 15 or 18 watt amps sound good when the volume is turned down low enough to play at home? Does a low master volume or attenuator kill the tone?


I had a few 15-18watt amps and they generally sound fizzy at low volumes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> I had a few 15-18watt amps and they generally sound fizzy at low volumes.


A great sound for carbonated drinks but not so great for tone.:smile-new:


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I use the VHT Special 6, and the Vox AC4 for recording all the time. Check out my soundcloud page. Any electric guitar you hear on it has been recorded with either one of these amps. Both amps usually make an appearance on every song. 

www.soundcloud.com/vox71

Cheers,
Alfie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Doing the research on that Suhr Corso. Hard to know what it's going to sound like with only a couple of sound clips out there on the internet. What kind of tone is Suhr known for in their amps? Are they generally good at the Fender-ish cleans? Are they more a Marshall or Vox kind of tone?

I think the VHT tends towards the brighter end of things if my ears don't deceive me? Great value for the Special 6, not as great value for the Special 6 Ultra, but still pretty good.... It's still in the running, for sure.

--- D


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's something you might want to consider. It'll be perfect for your needs.

http://www.mackamps.com/gem-head-combo/


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> I use the VHT Special 6, and the Vox AC4 for recording all the time. Check out my soundcloud page. Any electric guitar you hear on it has been recorded with either one of these amps. Both amps usually make an appearance on every song.
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/vox71
> 
> ...


Nice stuff. How different is the Vox from the VHT? For that matter, how different do you think the VHT would be from the Suhr Corso?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Duster. I can't speak about the Suhr as I am unfamiliar with it. However, the Vox & VHT are two entirely different animals tonally speaking. I find when tracking guitars together they do compliment each other very nicely. Especially, if you hard-pan each one to a left or right channel. 

The Vox has that high-end chimey thing going on with that classic British overdrive thing going on. I have the AC4 head with 1x12 Vox cabinet upgraded to a Celestion Blue Alnico. Sounds great, especially, for low-volume stuff. 

The VHT Special 6 is a combo with what looks like a 10 inch (could be 8) VHT speaker in it. Even though it is a small speaker it sounds great. It has a much tighter, and sweeter, bottom end than the Vox. It sounds great clean. I don't like the break up on it as much as the Vox, but it is still ok. It is a 6v6 config, and the vox is an el84. Vht has 4,8 and 16 ohm jacks to hook up what ever cab you want to it. I would love to hear it with a 4x12 or 2x12. I have sold all my large wattage amps as I no longer play live anymore. Strictly a recording guy so i love the low-wattage amps. The VHT seems to be built very solidly. For the money, you really can't go wrong with it as an option. I would love to try one of the Marshall 1 watters, but dropping $700-$800 on a one-watt amp just seems stupid and criminal to me. 

Cheers, 
Alfie




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Huh, never seen that Suhr Corso before. That's a sexy looking little amp. For a practice amp, I don't think you could go wrong with any of the suggestions so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been running a Maz 8 for a few years now.

It's plenty loud for home use, not sure if you'll get a driven tone from the amp at low volumes,
unless you go with an attenuator. I run mine fairly clean and use pedals.
It's been hanging with the band so far, on the settings that I use at home,
so I do run it pretty loud anyways. No kids, no wife to bother. 8)

No experience with the others that you mentioned though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My vote is for a Suhr CAA OD-50....not that there's anything wrong with the other amps mentioned,
but I know what a great amp it is, sweet cleans and nice dirt as well...very versatile and well designed.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Ordered a Suhr Corso! Should get it in a few months (crazy, right?)

I'll let you guys know what I think of it when it arrives!

--- D


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

That's great! Where did you order it from?


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

The Arts music store in Newmarket... Haven't dealt with them before but they were helpful and responsive to my inquiry...

Any opinions on them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I never dealt with them before. I have mine on order through diffusion-audio the say they should have the in a few weeks.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

The Arts is a great place with great customer service. I have been going there for 27 years. That is where Eric Pykala (Lance Romance) used to work, and where I got to know him before he passed away far too soon. Great inventory at the Arts, and they will price match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got a response from another Suhr dealer in BC that they should have these in about 10 days. Weird that there are all these different delivery times... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

It's do to the time it takes them to make the head shells from what I hear.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Corso looks pretty awesome, please report back to the class ASAP.

FWIW I've been through a lot of the lower wattage amps in the past few years & have also settled on an AC4TV head loaded with NOS glass. Arguably the best $200 I've ever spent on gear. Running it through a Greenback-equipped 112 or an open back 212 loaded with a Celestion Blue/Gold. Boxy she ain't.

IME the 60s Marshall 1W sound great & respond very well to your guitar's volume pot, but they're still pretty dang loud & somewhat overpriced for a one-trick pony. The 1/10W option is too quiet & gets fizzy. 

My knock against the Mini Z was the lack of a tone control. The attenuator didn't "take much off" in the first few settings, but in the lower settings the tone was too dark & compressed.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Just heard from Diffusion Audio and my amp should be shipped to me by the middle of the week. Very excited and I will be sure to report back.



Duster did you ever get yours?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Any updates on this Corso??? I am very intrigued. Watched a bunch of YouTube videos and of course now I have G.A.S.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Vox71 said:


> .* The VHT seems to be built very solidly. For the money, you really can't go wrong with it as an option. I would love to try one of the Marshall 1 watters, but dropping $700-$800 on a one-watt amp just seems stupid and criminal to me.*
> 
> Cheers,
> Alfie


i honestly think the vht classic 18 is the best kept secret in amps right now. look at what features you get for the price. then after considering that is point to point, no greenboard, try to find another amp like it for under a grand. pro tip: you can't, there isn't even one. yet _the vht is under $500 out the door_. the marshall is attractive, but $700+ for a tube socket on greenboard amp is retarded, when you can buy 2 different models from vox that are under $200, not to mention all the other makes that still come in way under $700. i mean hell, if you're gonna spend $700 you'd be better off buying a used mesa t/a 15 off of ebay. which, btw, will handle an 8 or 16 ohm cab


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm kind of in the same position as the OP. I am looking for an under 15W tube HEAD that takes pedals (especially distortion) really well. It would simply be for home use. I like playing everything - except country tunes, I'm just not a country guy. I like nice fat cleans (Fender Type) and glassy cleans (Vox), nice crunchy tones and some metal tones as well. I'm not necessarily looking for an amp that "does it all", although that would be nice. I would like to keep the cost (new or used) under $500.

Some options I would like are:

Effects Loop
VVR/Attenuation

I've been looking at the following:

Vox Night Train G2
Mack Amps Skyraider SR-15
Blackstar HT-5 or 20
Egnater Tweaker 15
Laney Cub 12
Jet City 22H
...I've been looking at everything but these ones came to mind

I've spotted a number of well priced amps on TGP and Craigslist. I'm really curious about anyone's experience with the Vox Night Train series. Especially the new G2. Anyways, I'm in no rush to buy one and would appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm a big proponent of the JC22, been using one as my main amp most of the past year. 

Ch1 from a low headroom grindy clean up to a fairly distorted and very Marshallish sound. But you will not get your fat glassy Fenderish cleans.
Ch2 is fairly metal from the get go.
Each channel has its own master, so easy to balance.
FX loop is good.

My other main amp is a YCV50, which is outside your wattage range but within budget. It has *the best* master volume EVAR, can do the big Fender type clean, has independent EQ for each channel. Footswitchable boost on the dirt channel, that actually I believe adds a gain stage. Better sounding amp to my ears than the EL84 or 6L6 based YC's. The effects loop is sorta meh - I have to turn the volume wayyyy up on my trem pedal when it's in the loop, for example - but it's still usable, and I don't notice that my reverb or delay pedals suffer low volume, and a TC Spark boost in the loop works great for a different sound than the built in boost. It's not *as metal* as the JC, but will be up there for gain with anything else on your list. And it responds very very well to tube changes.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

A lot depends on the volume level you're shooting for. I recently picked up a dual 6V6 amp that's about 23 watts, and it just doesn't really 'come alive' until the volume is about halfway up. It sounds GREAT like that, but it's by no means a bedroom amp or even a basement amp at the point (unless maybe your basement is sound-proofed like a PRO studio).


----------

